# fao the central scotland lot



## Big Iain (Mar 29, 2006)

I really need a recomendation(sp) here, I got a spoiler sprayed and the job was that bad I would have been better off asking my 2 yo nephew to colour it with his crayons. anyway I need to know decent places you know of in the glasgow area if poss. thanks


----------



## Stuart (Nov 26, 2005)

Kenny Laird, His work is AMAZING!


----------



## Big Iain (Mar 29, 2006)

yeah just down the road from me too, will he bother with spoilers though? not worth his while Im thinking so will charge through the roof?


----------



## Stuart (Nov 26, 2005)

Dunno all you can do is ask and see.....

Theres also the Bodyworx in Paisley

www.bodyworxscotland.com


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Bit further away, but I get all my work done at Altered Image in Edinburgh - superb work, superb customer service. Just got mine back after having a complete front end respray and it's mint.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

I got a rear bumper done through the insurance @ Gordon Cooley coach builders in Thornlybank industrial estate..top job!! I have the phone number if you want it?


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

I know a few places but in ayrshire so prob not any good for you


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Autotecnique in larbert there doing my bumper and drivers door at the moment :thumb:


----------



## _Kenny_ (Jan 19, 2006)

My cousin has his own business in Broxburn, West Lothian. He is doing my spoiler and a few other things that I want colour coded in the next couple of weeks. I can get you his details if you want?


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Big Iain said:


> I really need a recomendation(sp) here, I got a spoiler sprayed and the job was that bad I would have been better off asking my 2 yo nephew to colour it with his crayons. anyway I need to know decent places you know of in the glasgow area if poss. thanks


Kenny Laird or Andy at the bodyworx.

I also use autotechnique in govan NO orange peel whatsoever better paint than vauxhall originally used too.


----------



## CraigGSI (Apr 1, 2006)

donnyboy said:


> I got a rear bumper done through the insurance @ Gordon Cooley coach builders in Thornlybank industrial estate..top job!! I have the phone number if you want it?


went to school with his son

they do a good job in there


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

JJ_ said:


> Kenny Laird or Andy at the bodyworx.
> 
> I also use autotechnique in govan NO orange peel whatsoever better paint than vauxhall originally used too.


Thanks for putting me to Bodyworx. I was there this afternoon getting a quote for doing my spoiler (gave the seller my paint code and even though the spray job was top notch, it was a few shades darker than the rest of my car!!)
£170 to get the spoiler and a few other bits and bobs fixed. Not too bad, just need to take the spoiler over to get then.
Alex


----------



## graham (Jul 29, 2006)

alx_chung said:


> Thanks for putting me to Bodyworx. I was there this afternoon getting a quote for doing my spoiler (gave the seller my paint code and even though the spray job was top notch, it was a few shades darker than the rest of my car!!)
> £170 to get the spoiler and a few other bits and bobs fixed. Not too bad, just need to take the spoiler over to get then.
> Alex


if its not too late and you havnt handed the spoiler over give touch ups a try i havnt used them personally but i know a few folk that have and there work looks fine. they are just starting to make a name for themselves so ure not paying for someones patter rather than the job.


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

graham said:


> if its not too late and you havnt handed the spoiler over give touch ups a try i havnt used them personally but i know a few folk that have and there work looks fine. they are just starting to make a name for themselves so ure not paying for someones patter rather than the job.


I haven't handed anything over yet. Do you have a contact or details for Touch Ups? Are they Glasgow based?
Alex


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Also since I am going to look for quotes, can anyone give me Kenny Laird's details or phone number?
Thanks,
Alex


----------



## graham (Jul 29, 2006)

touch up's 1 Clydeside Road Shawfield Glasgow 07817513223 
Kenny Laird - 07850639752

a would try touch ups first kenny is a great sprayer ave had work done by him before but he aint cheap.


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

graham said:


> touch up's 1 Clydeside Road Shawfield Glasgow 07817513223
> Kenny Laird - 07850639752
> 
> a would try touch ups first kenny is a great sprayer ave had work done by him before but he aint cheap.


Thanks for that mate, I will give Touch Up's a phone later on today.
Alex


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Alex.....what are u doing on here.....mind behave yourself now....i'm watching lol


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Alex.....what are u doing on here.....mind behave yourself now....i'm watching lol


Me??? I figured since the site was ok with the Boss lady (Xorro who owns/runs the Hyundai Coupe forum) then it was ok with me 
Alex


----------



## graham (Jul 29, 2006)

what was the damage at touch ups alx?did you give kenny a try?


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

CraigGSI said:


> went to school with his son
> 
> they do a good job in there


Very nice, helpfull staff. Even gave me a jar of left over paint and some CC. Nice.:thumb:


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

graham said:


> what was the damage at touch ups alx?did you give kenny a try?


Been busy the last couple of days so not had a chance to get down to see Kenny. Someone else on the Hyundai Forum had a spoiler done by him and it cost him £120.
Got a quote of £93.50 + VAT for the spoiler from my local place during lunch time so it looks like its going to be spoiler first and then touch ups later.
Alex


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

You could try the touch ups yourself and try some wet sanding. If your gonna pay to get them done anyway it might be worth a try??

You got a PC?


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

donnyboy said:


> You could try the touch ups yourself and try some wet sanding. If your gonna pay to get them done anyway it might be worth a try??
> 
> You got a PC?


No I don't. But I am going to arrange something with Grizzle (Graham) soon so hopefully that should clean that up a bit.
Alex


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

yep we are gonna get that gen 3.5 shinneeeee hehe


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> yep we are gonna get that gen 3.5 shinneeeee hehe


Looking forward to it mate, just hope that the weather plays nice.
Alex


----------



## miniandy (Apr 3, 2006)

I would recommend A C Taylor Coachworks near Castlemilk:

291 Drakemire Drive, Linnpark Industrial Estate, Glasgow, Lanarkshire G45 9SS
Tel: 0141 634 8910


----------

